# A New Arrival - Omega F300 Conny C Case



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Arrived today... a nice and rare watch... came with box and papers and suposedly had a recent 'full service' tho I found a bunch of muck between the cases...! I wouldnt trust that jewler then... hmm....

Ok it is in really nice condition and has been hardly worn it seems... it looks a strange shape but as usual its good quality and well thought as youd expect from an Omega


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice Jon...I do like asymmetric cases.









Good job it comes with that original bracelet...which is also asymmetric...never seen that below.


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

mmmm, nice.

Like that D shape. Bit wierd but cool.

Let me know when you get bored of it!!!

R


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Paul, yes its the original bracelet which is tapered on the sides as well... much thicker at the head than the clasp etc. Like a Smf300 diver should be.

Richard, LOL. Youve bought enough already this month!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Paul, yes its the original bracelet which is tapered on the sides as well... much thicker at the head than the clasp etc. Like a Smf300 diver should be.


Hi Jon, what I meant was: that it is much more tapered on *one* side compared to the other side at the lug end....


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hmmmm! Bugger, i'm sure that's the one i was bidding on!









Shouldn't there be a rule about things going to Australia..bah! Thinking about a job in customs so i can intercept certain items :









Anyway, looks pretty good allround Jon, if you need any links for the band the symmetrical ones are the same, and will be cheaper as not attached to D-shaped case!!

Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes understood Paul.

Is that what you meant by 'below'? Ive been wracking my brains to understand that bit... Its late and Ive had a few beers... ooops.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Is that what you meant by 'below'? Ive been wracking my brains to understand that bit... Its late and Ive had a few beers... ooops.


Its early here, the cats were fighting in the night and "below" is meant to be "before".









But I am about to post some interesting pictures from an Omega book...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice addition Jon. The case shape and bracelet are excellent - love it









Rich


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Again, very nice addition, Jon! Love the shape of the case; makes it an even more special watch!

all the best

Jan


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

That's really interesting Jon, I like it. Enjoy it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Paul, no worries (as they say down here)... Looking forward to the book pics... I will post some too









Rich / Jan - Cheers guys! I do love a good battery powered Omega (and others). Foz has one of these so it wont be long until he posts his, and I know Keith has had at least one (he almost had this one as well I think).


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Four in total over the last 2 years, 3 good uns and one ' as new'..shamefully though i have sold them all to fund my crack addiction!










Would like another one day, but they are getting hard to find now...

Was asked my opinion on a solid 18k one a few months ago..desperately tried to get the owner to part with it, but no joy.....not sure what he did with it, last i heard he was popping into Watches of Switzerland for an appraisal..don't know why, i offered him a good price....*Â£2.50* should have gone to a *fiver*..:*****: i know.. i know!!!

Keith


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Ooooh now that is a thing of beauty, many congrats mate. Just as well I didn't see that one as it would have been two things I'd would have been outbid on in a month. More than I can take I tell you!

Anyway it's would be no good for me as a lefty.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice Jon


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice









It looks like the F300 outbreak isn't responding to treatment


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, yeah Ive been taking the pills but I still keep buying em!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That does look to be in great shape Jon, as for the case shape, haven't seen one with that before but it's very neat


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

John,

Yet another great watch, so 1970's, I really like it.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Gotta love an f300....


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

A really crappy pic of mine, I must do some better ones. I spent ages searching the archive and realised I had never done an arrival post for it, just a sunday thread start on Nov 5th 2006!










There are a couple of better pics of it on the DD SMf300 article, the comparison shots. So what do you reckon Jon? like it yet.

Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Still not sure mate... really accurate tho... still dead on! WOW.

Yes your pics of the comparison in the SMf article are where its at!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Let me know if you decide you don't like it Jon.

After all i was the second highest bidder!!!!

Personnally i think it will grow on you! unless of course you are as fickle as me!!!

Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL Keith I am fickle as you know... Let me see how I go...







A good few people have PMd to say the same thing on this and other forums... LOL


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

yes an excellent choice....as ever.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Richard.


----------

